# Manti LE Elk Advice



## foxtrotterhorseman (Jan 22, 2011)

I've applied for Manti early rifle season with 20pts so odds are I'll draw this year, after waiting "forever"! I put in for all these years in San Juan, as I lived there and trained horses every day in the hills, so knew what I wanted. But, I've moved into the manti unit and can scout a lot, plus I'm tired of putting in and never drawing before I'm too old to hunt, if I keep trying SJ. Anyway, I've seen a lot of nice youtube vids off Manti, and not needing a 400" bull to be happy anyway, just a nice mature 6 point that will look good on the wall. I'll be out scouting a lot on my 4wheeler and horses and sure I'll find elk, based on what everyone says about the area, but I know nothing yet or where to start... down by Salina or up along hwy 6 or in the middle? Any areas to avoid? Ideally, I'm hoping someone already used their points and is now happy to share their "honey pot" location with me where I can search for the biggest bulls in the area. Private Message me if you want to give specifics to help me get a nice trophy and I'll be happy to make it up to you somehow... we can talk details via PM... General ideas and advice regarding the unit are greatly appreciated too. THANKS!!! (I don't hire out my horses, but I've helped a lot of fellow hunters get their game out of the mountains over the years, and very happy to "owe you one" if you do me a favor.  Happy hunting!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ll put some thoughts together and send you a PM in the couple days.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

PM sent. I'd ask about San Juan for when I draw next year, but I already know where to go. ;-)


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

H.D.E., has someone been telling you "where to go"?? Don't feel bad, I get it all the time.:shock:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Advice,
If you draw, hunt the central South, or East side.

The North, particularly NW portions of the unit are WAY down with elk numbers. Much like the Wasatch.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> H.D.E., has someone been telling you "where to go"?? Don't feel bad, I get it all the time.:shock:


I have been told where to go numerous times, but for the sake of a mixed audience, I cannot disclose where.


----------



## cedar (Jul 29, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> Advice,
> If you draw, hunt the central South, or East side.
> 
> The North, particularly NW portions of the unit are WAY down with elk numbers. Much like the Wasatch.


I wish saw this info before eating my LE tag soup last year in north end of manti


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Contact BowHunt3r4life... thats been his backyard forever. Here is his webpage..
http://www.utahscoutingservices.com/p/blog-page.html


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Groganite said:


> Contact BowHunt3r4life... thats been his backyard forever. Here is his webpage..
> http://www.utahscoutingservices.com/p/blog-page.html


Went ahead and marked this as spam

Apologize Groganite seems it's acceptable here.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

weaversamuel76 said:


> Went ahead and marked this as spam
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


We won't consider it spam when a member with a history of productive posts shares a link


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Bax* said:


> We won't consider it spam when a member with a history of productive posts shares a link


Ok it's your forum your rules. Won't any and all outfitter links be basically the same then? Hey everyone you help me out? Sure thing bro just pay this guy he's got all the info.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

weaversamuel76 said:


> Ok it's your forum your rules. Won't any and all outfitter links be basically the same then? Hey everyone you help me out? Sure thing bro just pay this guy he's got all the info.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Generally we will allow links to other companies so long as a member is in good standing and isn't brand new. More often than not, the spammers are users with new profiles with one or two posts and they are quite often from overseas selling some random item that is unrelated to the post / thread they are replying to.

It's ok to refer to a business that may be of benefit to other members that are seeking support or advice so long as it's not becoming a repetitive hocking of wares.


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Bax* said:


> Generally we will allow links to other companies so long as a member is in good standing and isn't brand new. More often than not, the spammers are users with new profiles with one or two posts and they are quite often from overseas selling some random item that is unrelated to the post / thread they are replying to.
> 
> It's ok to refer to a business that may be of benefit to other members that are seeking support or advice so long as it's not becoming a repetitive hocking of wares.


Ok good to know sorry to have wasted your time Bax.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Gee Cedar,
I wish I had realized you had a Manti tag.

I did steer severval tag holders south.

They hammered the North end hard again this winter with too many cow permits. It's on the DWRs radar with complaints.

The Milburn anterless for example.
ZERO cow harvest.
West central, in the single percent success from what I was told.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I hunted there last year for archery. I could share some pins from last year. PM me


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

foxtrotterhorseman said:


> I've applied for Manti early rifle season with 20pts so odds are I'll draw this year, after waiting "forever"! I put in for all these years in San Juan, as I lived there and trained horses every day in the hills, so knew what I wanted. But, I've moved into the manti unit and can scout a lot, plus I'm tired of putting in and never drawing before I'm too old to hunt, if I keep trying SJ. Anyway, I've seen a lot of nice youtube vids off Manti, and not needing a 400" bull to be happy anyway, just a nice mature 6 point that will look good on the wall. I'll be out scouting a lot on my 4wheeler and horses and sure I'll find elk, based on what everyone says about the area, but I know nothing yet or where to start... down by Salina or up along hwy 6 or in the middle? Any areas to avoid? Ideally, I'm hoping someone already used their points and is now happy to share their "honey pot" location with me where I can search for the biggest bulls in the area. Private Message me if you want to give specifics to help me get a nice trophy and I'll be happy to make it up to you somehow... we can talk details via PM... General ideas and advice regarding the unit are greatly appreciated too. THANKS!!! (I don't hire out my horses, but I've helped a lot of fellow hunters get their game out of the mountains over the years, and very happy to "owe you one" if you do me a favor.  Happy hunting!


My wife should have the early LE elk tag as well this fall. I'd be happy to share info with what we find during the summer scouting period.

Having hunted the Manti 5 years ago, it's a good idea to get to know the areas / road network you want to hunt. The place is huge, and narrowing down your actual hunt area will do wonders to lessen the stress of hunting the ENTIRE unit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here is another issue I learned while down in Sping City Canyon.

Ran into one of the loggers,
Sounds like this giant logging job that will begin again in late spring, early summer will continue 2020 til the snow flies.....

Road closures again this year over a very large area of central Manti skyline .... Just a heads up.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Here is another issue I learned while down in Sping City Canyon.
> 
> Ran into one of the loggers,
> Sounds like this giant logging job that will begin again in late spring, early summer will 2020 til the snow flies.....
> ...


I wish there was a "dislike" button, and I'd push it 7,000 times! I'm not opposed to logging, but the fact that they cut off huge swaths of area to make money off public lands and we can't use them in the process sticks in my craw.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Manti elk sucks!

No, I'm not just saying that because I want my wife to draw her tag.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

my buddy scouts it hard and takes his friends who draw it out elk hunting there , he said the big bowl that all the canyons lead into is the spot but you better have pack horses or LOTS of time to pack it out , he said steep doesn't even begin to explain it


----------

